# Projections into door maneuvering clearances



## Rick18071 (May 23, 2018)

The code is not clear about protrusions into the door maneuvering clearances. I know if something like a j box causes the door to be recessed it can't be there. usually when there is a thermasate there I tell them to move it but I am looking at some thermostats that don't protrude more than a toggle switch
The 3rd photo is a 2 1/4" surface box that will have a 2" deep fire alarm mounted on it that is 82" high and the door is 100" high.
I am confused about how far an object can protrude into the door maneuvering clearances.


----------



## Rick18071 (May 23, 2018)

Th e firs photo is a 3 1/2" protrusion the 2nd is a 5/8 protrusion, are these ok?


----------



## Paul Sweet (May 24, 2018)

Look at 404.2.4.3 Recessed Doors and Gates.  It appears to me that you can have up to an 8" projection.


----------



## Rick18071 (May 25, 2018)

I think you mean up to a 8" recessed door. I know if you have a object in the maneuvering space that would stick out over 8" past the door face would make the door not comply on the pull side and push side if there is a closer and latch but is there a different rule for projections into the clear floor maneuvering space then there is for a circulation path?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (May 25, 2018)

404.2.4.3 Recessed Doors and Gates. Maneuvering clearances for forward approach shall be provided when any obstruction within 18 inches of the latch side of a doorway projects more than 8 inches beyond the face of the door, measured perpendicular to the face of the door or gate.


----------



## Paul Sweet (May 29, 2018)

An 8" projection is OK if it's not in the circulation path.  Projections are limited to 4" if you have to turn and walk along the wall next to the door.


----------



## JBI (May 29, 2018)

When trying to understand a Code section, I find it helpful to think about what that section is trying to accomplish.
Can someone who is mobility impaired approach and open the door?


----------

